# B&C Jigs, Available at LandBigFish



## LandBigFish (Aug 18, 2007)

Guys,
We just received a good shipment of B&C Bear Hair jigs, including their new football jigs. Give us a call: 877 347 4718 or stop on in and see us. Thanks, Jeff

Store Information:
http://www.landbigfish.com/tacklestore/akronfishingtackle.cfm


----------

